# Picking the right BMS and Charger



## Planky (Aug 22, 2011)

How to determin BMS and Charger?

Help needed here.
I started to plan my EV Conversion.
My planing so far:

Netgain WarP 9 Motor
Maybe a Synkromotive Controller
45x serial Winston Battery WB-LYP160AHA (144V)
Now i am looking for a BMS and the right Charger.

My questions are:

If a charger is labeled for 144Volt (input 220V), is that enough? because (as i recall) the charging Voltage is higher then the 3,2V for each cell.

What values should my charger have?
What features my charger or BMS should have, so they work properly?

any suggestions?

Thanks in advanced
Panky


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you read http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/update-cell-drift-my-pack-63154.html?

There has been a lot of discussions about the need for and usefulness of BMS.


----------



## lowcrawler (Jun 27, 2011)

You should be able to order it for the appropriate charge end voltage.

I believe that voltage for the Winston's is 3.8 - but your spec sheets should tell you that. So you'd want an end voltage of 3.8*45=171V.

That said, most chargers let you set various charge curves and such at purchase.


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

Salty9 said:


> Have you read http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/update-cell-drift-my-pack-63154.html?
> 
> There has been a lot of discussions about the need for and usefulness of BMS.


And about the lack of need and unusefulness of a BMS. There are many factors to consider. I have recently removed my BMS and am going to see how long it takes for my cells to drift. If the first year without balancing them is any indication it will be over a year and 6k miles. What is not known, however, is what happens in 5-10 years as the pack ages.

I suggest planning your pack so if you don't go with a BMS initially you can easily add one should you choose. In any case, the charger MUST be able to terminate on its own, with or without a BMS installed.


----------



## electway (Oct 8, 2011)

Planky said:


> How to determin BMS and Charger?
> 
> Help needed here.
> I started to plan my EV Conversion.
> ...


hi,I'm Chris from electway Co.ltd,we can offer you the whole set BMS and charger you need.Please visit our web page link:
http://www.electway.net/productmore80.html
http://www.electway.net/productmore39.html
Two links above are BMS and charger solution,if you interested and want to get more infomation,please send email to [email protected]


----------

